# What’s Your Rig?



## Thundercat (Mar 9, 2020)

Hey everyone, I’m genuinely curious what you’re using for your music setups. I know I could try to read a bunch of signatures but I thought it would be cool to make a list of what everyone is using, for the good of the muse. And because it’s 4:52AM and I haven’t slept a wink and I’m bored.

ive got a 2013MB Pro laptop with 16GB Ram, a 500GB internal SSD, and three external Samsung T5 2TB SSDs for sample libraries. One SSD is still in the box. Using Logic.

I get crackles when I try to play some piano vis.

mike


----------



## khollister (Mar 9, 2020)

2017 iMac Pro, 10 core, 64GB RAM, 2TB SSD. I have 6TB of SSD's via TB3 for samples and use an Apollo X6 interface with 2 UAD octo satellites (1xTB3, 1xTB2). I also have a i7-6950X/64GB VEP 7 slave if needed. Using LPX.


----------



## Jerry Growl (Mar 9, 2020)

HP Z800 2x Quad core (almost 10 years old), since then replaced the power supply twice. 24 GB RAM (which is never enough but there are many ways to get around that) , 4TB of SSD's (almost full), Apollo 8 Firewire (and its many hick-ups), Cubase 10 Pro, still on windows 7


----------



## Bear Market (Mar 9, 2020)

2013 Trash Can Mac Pro, 8-core (Xeon E5-2667 v2 3.30GHz), 128Gb RAM, 4 1Tb Samsung EVO 860s running from a Blackmagic Multidock (TB2). Using an Apollo Twin (TB2) and a UAD quad satellite (TB2).

I'm using Logic, and following the implementation of dynamic plugin loading (what an awesome feature at last!), the CPU is my main bottleneck headache. I have to manage my plugin chains quite carefully. Freezing tracks is not an option for me since I primarily use multi-out instances of Kontakt and they cannot be frozen in Logic...


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 9, 2020)

i7 5960x (8c/16t)//128gb ddr4//11 various Samsung 850/860 evo/pro and 1 6tb wd red. Win 10. Interface is roland studio capture(16in/8out).
Cubase 10 pro/Reaper 6

I'm planning on upgrading in a few years.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 9, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> 2013MB Pro laptop with 16GB Ram, a 500GB internal SSD



Same here, along with two Samsung T5's, Lacie 2TB HDD, and Apogee Element 24, and 32" monitor. Also have a Windows slave (i7) that rarely gets fired up these days. Running Logic X and Cubase 10.

Monitors: Yamaha HS8's & KRK Rokit 5's

Controllers: NI S88 mk1, Nektar Impact LX88+, M-Audio Keystation 88

Coffee, single malt Scotch, and various vintage wines (for when I finish a big project ).


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 9, 2020)

Classic 2011 Officially Vintage iMac with 20 mb of Ram. Still runs latest Logic X. Has a DVD burner.
Battered Keystation with several lunches worth of crumbs under the keys.
Assorted hard drives.
Various sweat bands (cushions for the wrist - try it.)
3 coffee cups in various stages of use.


----------



## BassClef (Mar 9, 2020)

Studio Logic SL88 Grand controller keyboard... StudioLogic SL Mixface control surface... 2015 iMac, 4.0Ghz quad core, 32GB ram, running Catalina and Logic... 2-bay external drive bay (usb 3.0) with sata SSDs for sample library... Focusrite Clarett 4Pre USB audio interface... Focal Alpha 65 monitors... Sennheiser HD 650 headphones... untreated 12X12X9 room.


----------



## Bear Market (Mar 9, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Various sweat bands (cushions for the wrist - try it.)



Haha, I thought I was the only one sporting sweat bands when trying to write music in front of the computer. Lately, I've gone over to double sweat bands on the right wrist! :D


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 9, 2020)

Late 2015 4ghz i7 iMac, 2 external video monitors, S61mk2, oxygen 25 (for keyswitches), 5 SSDs (8TB), 4x4TB HDs, Yamaha HS5 and HS8S, nanokontrol studuo, streamdeck.

Actively looking for new audio interface and for an easy access 4-bay enclosure for the SSDs compatible with TB2 that has a TB through for monitor.


----------



## becolossal (Mar 9, 2020)

"Vintage" 2012 iMac 27" with 32GB of RAM (getting close to upgrade time)
UA Apollo x6
OG KRK RP5s
AKG K701 reference headphones
NI S88
Polyend Seq
3 Samsung T5 SSDs
Logic Pro
Goat skull


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 9, 2020)

I should have added, I also have an Apogee Quartet for audio interface, which I’m using with a pair of Sony MDR706 (which I like). When I can I’ll get out my NS10s and Auratones.

maybe I’m in the minority but I LOVE ❤ my NS10s! I think the key is to use a great amp with them, and I’ve got an Adcom amp that Jim Williams modded for me. The sound quality out of those speakers is breathtaking, pristine...


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 9, 2020)

Bear Market said:


> Haha, I thought I was the only one sporting sweat bands when trying to write music in front of the computer. Lately, I've gone over to double sweat bands on the right wrist! :D


Clever!


----------



## JamieLang (Mar 9, 2020)

Custom Coffee Lake i7/16gb/256-1TB nvme drives....desktop. silent. Literally. Win10 Pro--I'm not sure where I stopped updates....1903? I feel like I built it with 1809. 

Burl and Benchmark IO conncting to an old RME PCI Multiface. Mixbus32c v4.x....Cubase v10...

Then I have the old MacBook Air I have LogicX on--the last one that supported 10.12...so, maybe 10.4.5? Anyhoo...it's my tempo mapping drum machine when I have a new song idea now. Due to what I'm going to repeat until they fix it: Logic's INEFFICIENCY at handling VIs. Sorry. I just see it held up as some universally "more efficient" DAW on OSX--and that's demonstrably not true. It's jus that setting "the buffer" to the same number does something completely different in Logic than ANY other app...so, the "test" is people set the buffer to 128 in everything and benchmark what they can do...which is simply not understanding that they're asking COMPLETELY different things of the app. /digressionModeOff


----------



## Nate Johnson (Mar 10, 2020)

Surprised to see a couple of other 2013 rMBP's here. Mine is a 13" with 8gb of ram and a 256gb ssd. 2tb external Samsung 860 for samples, and stores my past work. Logic all day long.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Mar 10, 2020)

Bear Market said:


> 2013 Trash Can Mac Pro, 8-core (Xeon E5-2667 v2 3.30GHz), 128Gb RAM, 4 1Tb Samsung EVO 860s running from a Blackmagic Multidock (TB2). Using an Apollo Twin (TB2) and a UAD quad satellite (TB2).
> 
> I'm using Logic, and following the implementation of dynamic plugin loading (what an awesome feature at last!), the CPU is my main bottleneck headache. I have to manage my plugin chains quite carefully. Freezing tracks is not an option for me since I primarily use multi-out instances of Kontakt and they cannot be frozen in Logic...



How big are your sessions? Asking for a *friend* considering buying a 12 core trashcan


----------



## Bear Market (Mar 10, 2020)

tomorrowstops said:


> How big are your sessions? Asking for a *friend* considering buying a 12 core trashcan



You can tell your friend that my sessions are not particularly huge, but I tend to have up to 4 auxes for each instrument through which I route the different mics and add processing as I see fit. I haven't counted but let's say I have around 100 instrument tracks for the orchestra.

I'm not sure what the 12-cores go for now, but I'd look at the i9 iMac if I were in your friend's shoes.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Mar 10, 2020)

Bear Market said:


> You can tell your friend that my sessions are not particularly huge, but I tend to have up to 4 auxes for each instrument through which I route the different mics and add processing as I see fit. I haven't counted but let's say I have around 100 instrument tracks for the orchestra.
> 
> I'm not sure what the 12-cores go for now, but I'd look at the i9 iMac if I were in your friend's shoes.



gotcha. my - I mean _my friend's _sessions are not nearly that big. I'm definitely waffling between the trashcan and the current i9. The 12 core trashcans can be had for about 2/3 the price. Just cheaper enough to go hmmmm....


----------



## AndyP (Mar 10, 2020)

iMac i9 - 72 GB ram DAW
2 x MacPro 2012 12 core 3,33 GHz - 96 GB ram each / VEP Slaves 1 x USB-C card
MBPro 2013 i7 16 GB ram mobile DAW
Cubase 10 Pro
Nektar LX88 +
Alesis Q88
M-Audio Code 49
Korg microKey 49 mobile Keyboard
2 x Korg nanoKontrol 2 DAW Controller
8 TB SSDs in total
zoom livetrak l-20
JBL and Sony Monitors

But maybe sometime this year I plan to upgrade the iMac to 128 GB and get an MBPro with 64 GB and 8 cores.
The MacPros will then be sold, the old MBPro is then used for other purposes.
This creates some space, is sufficient in terms of performance and memory, and also saves electricity.
I just don't know if the MBPro doesn't cause audio problems when used as a VEP slave only. I don't trust this T2 chip yet.


----------



## musicboyy (Mar 10, 2020)

CyberPowerPC i7-9700K 3.6 Ghz with 64GB RAM
1TB & 500GB Samsung EVO 860 SSDs and 3TB HDD for samples
RME Babyface PRO audio interface
JBL LSR 2325p's w/ LSR2310sp sub for monitors
Yamaha MO8 for main controller (love the keys on this...balanced hammer action)
Korg NanoKontrol Studio for CC faders
Roli Seaboard Rise 25
Cubase 10 Pro


----------



## angeruroth (Mar 10, 2020)

A pretty old setup here:
Win10, i7 2600k, 16GB, GTX 1050
2 x 2GB HDD + 256 SSD for the few sample libs I use everyday
Alesis io2
Yamaha P105 + Korg nanoKontrol 2 for the CC faders
A pair of Eve SC205 + AKG k240 MK II
Cubase 8 Pro
And the cheapest ST mic pair ever
Well, and two 23" screens (one multitouch)


----------



## khollister (Mar 10, 2020)

Guess I should add my monitoring and input chain too ...

Dynaudio Lyd 5 + 9s, Sennheiser 650 & Oppo PM-1 driven from Violectric 281 balanced amp, Beyer DT-770pro tracking 'phones driven from Apollo headamp, Sonarworks Reference 4, Roland A88 keyboard and Townsend L22 Sphere mic + UAD Sphere & Putnam mic collection models.


----------

